# SMPS to power GTS 250 1GB



## kartikoli (Aug 13, 2012)

recently purchased XFX GTS 250 1GB and the device need some good power supply

so please advice a cheap and reliable solution 

Is Gigabyte 550W enough to power this card or is there a cheap solution 
Gigabyte PoweRock Power Supply, 80Plus Certified, True 550W 550 Watt SMPS i5 i7 | eBay


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 13, 2012)

Go for a good PSU from Corsair or Seasonic 500 W one... Dont look for cheap solutions. AFAIK GTS250 requires a 450W PSU right ? Can you specify other components you are using in your system.

Go for Corsair CX 500W or CX 600W ... only 400rs difference between them. You can check for similar PSUs from Seasonic as well.

Corsair 500W CX PSU 5x SATA 2x PCI-ExpressCorsair Builder Series CX600 Power Supply

Corsair Builder Series CX600 Power Supply


----------



## aloodum (Aug 13, 2012)

@@ kartik : IIRC , for Gts 250 the power req is something like 450w and 24A on the 12v rail.

Just check out how much your intended PSU is giving on the 12v rails.
World of caution: If ur Smps is showing using multiple 12 V rails like 12V1 + 12 V2..dont smply add the ampere ratings. Instead look for the total wattage beside the 12V section.The current is variable in the two braches(rail) but max taotal power delivered will be same.

Having said that, most decent 450W-500W smps supply more than that. The gigabyte is no pushover is very well in the league of decent budget options. IIRC the superb 460 from gigabyte actually pushed the POV black Diamond 500W from its seat as the budget smps king few years back . On the other hand the CX series from corsair has many a times been accussed of having cut corners to lower price


----------



## havoknation (Aug 13, 2012)

buy cx430 from corsair. Enough


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 13, 2012)

havoknation said:


> buy cx430 from corsair. Enough



Hey Rajat.... off the topic but your website in signature still says "Launching Soon"   it would be gr8 if you could update the site and put in some pictures of ur shop, some flashy products. etc. 
Then we can start recommending you shop for all Puneites on TDF.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Aug 13, 2012)

kartikoli said:


> recently purchased XFX GTS 250 1GB and the device need some good power supply
> 
> so please advice a cheap and reliable solution
> 
> ...



Gigabyte Superb lineup are good entry level power supply , it can easily power your rig along with GTS 250  Go for it.


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 13, 2012)

thanks for the valuable comments actually this card is for my friend and he is stubborn enough to try the card on normal iball SMPS and i have strictly warned him that the card will be fried any time 

now one can understand that asking him to invest 3~4k on SMPS is PITA 

thats why i wanted to have a cheapest possible SMPS for him

can coolermaster extreme power plus 500W is enough for the card i have used this SMPS with my palit 9800GT without any problem


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 14, 2012)

kartikoli said:


> can coolermaster extreme power plus 500W is enough for the card i have used this SMPS with my palit 9800GT without any problem



NO. Don't buy it. It is total waste of money.
Buy Corsair CX430V2 @2.4K
or
Corsair VS450 @2.2K.
Any of these would be enough.


----------



## havoknation (Aug 14, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> Hey Rajat.... off the topic but your website in signature still says "Launching Soon"   it would be gr8 if you could update the site and put in some pictures of ur shop, some flashy products. etc.
> Then we can start recommending you shop for all Puneites on TDF.



Bro I have given contract to one company for website development. Give me 15 days only.. All will be done to fly.. Just wait n watch.. BTW my store is on with all the stuff.. photo album link : *photobucket.com/havoknation


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 14, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> NO. Don't buy it. It is total waste of money.
> Buy Corsair CX430V2 @2.4K
> or
> Corsair VS450 @2.2K.
> Any of these would be enough.


i dont have to buy it as i have been using it on my sister PC


----------

